# Urgently need help - Long Island



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everyone. One of our Starling Talk members on Long Island has a ~2 week old baby sparrow with a broken leg. An apathetic vet told her last week to just leave it and it would heal, however the leg is flopping at the break, and it doesn't appear possible to me for it to knit without being stabilized. It may be too late now, but still worth trying a splint.

This gal is new to birds, and desperately needs a pair of experienced hands to help her. From what she says, the bird is otherwise healthy, eating well, and very responsive to her. We do have a member on Long Island, but I haven't been able to reach her at all this weekend. 

Is there anybody here at PT who lives within reasonable distance of West Babylon who could help her? If so, could you PM me your phone number to pass on to her?

Thanks and hugs
Ronni


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ronni,

Sorry you've got a little sparrow emergency going on. Our member, Jenfer, might be able to help. I don't have a phone # for her but someone here may. I'd PM her. Also refer your member to the Wild Bird Fund in NYC and see what they might be able to do or refer to. Also try Dr. Linda Pesek who I think is at a clinic or two out that way a couple of days a week. She is an avian vet who is terrific about helping pigeons so might also help with a sparrow. 

I'll check on the passerdomesticus list in a minute and see if they know of anyone.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

THANK YOU, Terry. I googled Linda Pesek, and she's listed at the Westbury Clinic which appears to be just down the road from where the sparrow is. I posted Dr. Pesek's info just now, hopefully they can get an appt with her quickly.

The gal has printed out and studied Jackie's leg-splinting instructions, in case she can't get a willing vet, but she will definitely need help from someone with bird experience if she ends up having to splint the leg herself. 

Hugs,
Ronni


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ronni,

I think Dr. Pesek is a good bet .. just checked the passerdomesticus list and I do not yet have a response from anyone there. One of those members is actually a vet but is in CT but was hoping she might know someone in the NY LI area. I'll let you know if I do get anything from them.

Terry


----------

